# PIF would be highly appreciated by newbie



## Vaporeon13 (3/9/16)

Hi All

Thank you all for the input. I have learned so much in my short stay here. Almost every topic I've read has proven invaluable. One topic that has set me on my vape road, was about how to smoke a vape, "don't smoke it like you would a normal cigarette".

I currently vape with a Digicig Digi2, which I jacked from my stepdaughter. I bought it a while back for her in hope that she would kick her smoking habit. That didn't quite work out for her so I "borrowed" it and have been enjoying it thouroughly.

I've come from a 20-a-day habit down to about 12/13-a-day, which is a marked improvement for me, after only a week of vaping.

I am a sceptic of note and have tried almost all other smoke cessation methods, and gaping is the only one in my opinion, that will work for me.

My friend Google tells me that there's many great starter kits out there and if a had a few extra scheckles, I'd probably spend it on an iJust, Joyetech One or Kanger TopVod. Something basic, try to keep things simple.

I am humbly asking if a fellow vaper could offer me a hand-me-down. From what I've read, the Digi2 isn't exactly an ideal vape to tackle the cigarette-monster with. I would even be will to pay (hopefully with a BIG discount) for one.

I am based in Cape Town, Southern Suburbs.

Thank you in advance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (3/9/16)

Pm sent

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Vaporeon13 (21/9/16)

My vaping has gone really well, and the Digi2 is actually not that bad IMO.

I've learnt to manage my coils well, and thanks to a PIF from another forum member, I've had decent nic content juice to cut my smoking drastically.

I believe I can honestly stop smokinking stinkies tomorrow but the only thing holding me back is how I view smoking as part of me, and fear losing that part of me. I just HAVE to smoke after a meal and with my morning coffee.

The final push is tough but from tomorrow I'm going to try disassociate from my stinkie-related activities.

I am still looking for a "proper" device and am willing to pay for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/9/16)

I have spare tanks for those in serious need. But no spare mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (22/9/16)

Shot @FogFace. Sent you a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (22/9/16)

Vaporeon13 said:


> My vaping has gone really well, and the Digi2 is actually not that bad IMO.
> 
> I've learnt to manage my coils well, and thanks to a PIF from another forum member, I've had decent nic content juice to cut my smoking drastically.
> 
> ...



I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Vaporeon13 (24/9/16)

Just an update. I purchased a Joyetech AIO D22 today (admittedly having a bit of buyers remorse as I just found out about the AIO D22 XL - R60 more and you get a bigger battery and tank).

Awesome device in my opinion. I literally bought the device and a few minutes before that was the last time I smoked an analogue. I did have to smoke another CIG this evening when the D22 had to recharge.

I am so chuffed with this thing, its like a whole new world has just opened. ALL my juices just taste better! The flavour is awesome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Lukeness (20/10/16)

Vaporeon13 said:


> My vaping has gone really well, and the Digi2 is actually not that bad IMO.
> 
> I've learnt to manage my coils well, and thanks to a PIF from another forum member, I've had decent nic content juice to cut my smoking drastically.
> 
> ...



I understand this fully, and after 28 years of smoking this was also a big mental stumbling block for me. 
I also smoked cigars, so they have become my one smoking vice that I have retained (and since you don't inhale with cigars I don't feel that bad about it). I don't smoke many - one every few days - and it's kind of become my ritual. I know a lot of people won't agree with me on this, but it worked for me and I went off cigarettes cold turkey and haven't missed them a bit. The only time I think about smoking them is when I instinctively look for my smokes before remembering that I neither need, nor really want, them at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (20/10/16)

Vaporeon13 said:


> My vaping has gone really well, and the Digi2 is actually not that bad IMO.
> 
> I've learnt to manage my coils well, and thanks to a PIF from another forum member, I've had decent nic content juice to cut my smoking drastically.
> 
> ...



I went through the same thought process. Smoking was apart of everything that I did and I thought it was such an integral part of my life that things wouldn't be the same without it. Guess what, they aren't. Things are a lot better since I quit. I've gone close to 8 months now without touching or wanting a cigarette. It takes some time so don't stress about it. Before you know it, you won't even think about smoking after a meal and you will develop new morning rituals with your vape in hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

